# Sleep apnea questions



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally did my sleep study and got diagnosed with sleep apnea so I can get the machine anyone else have this? I’m wondering will improve my gains since I’ll be getting better sleep anyone work out prior to getting the machine and if so how where the gains after staring to use it?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 17, 2020)

I am sure there are several on here that have sleep apnea.  I was diagnosed probably 12 years ago been on a Cpap ever since.  
it greatly improved my life and sleep.  My hemocrits and rbcs were thru the roof and the cpap has help me get lower and healthy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah my dad had it never got the machine pretty sure it sped up his death my friend swears by it I had to do it too many upsides.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2020)

Like Tinymk said, lots of guys on here have OSA.  One of the main factors is neck circumference...come with the iron game.  My sleep is a lot better with my CPAP.  Gains? How about reducing your risk of heart attack and stroke.  

It may take a while to get used to it.  Stick with it.  Also, get a SoClean. You need to clean that stuff everyday. Not doing so is just fkn nasty and you could get sick.  Hand washing is a pain in  the ass.  The SoClean is easy.


----------



## IHI (Feb 17, 2020)

On my second res-med unit, dreamwear headgear
love it because hose comes in at top of my head so im free to spin around and not have mask ripped off like the ones the hose comes in at chin


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Will look into the SoClean make it easier on my wife lol thanks... I understand the health benefits of it already I’m just asking if anyone noticed good gains after it since sleep is a big factor for them and I don’t get much sleep ever if the apnea ain’t messing with me then peeing is cause I wake up 2-3 times a night to do so. I will for sure stick with it 2 big factors my son so I can watch him grow up and watching my father pass recently which I believe a big part of his health down fall was sleep apnea which lead to all the other stuff getting worse and I don’t want to end up like that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

They gave me the mask already after the sleep study thing I guess I need a full nose and mouth one no idea which unit I’m actually getting bit will look into any recommendations you guys make for sure always get good advice on here once read between the shit talking lol


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m 56 and my wife used to push me awake at night because I would stop breathing. Last year I finally had the sleep test and was diagnosed with OSA. Got the cpap machine and my sleep and energy levels have increased tremendously. Like Brick said it takes awhile to get used to it. For me it took 6 weeks. By the 6th week I was able to tolerate it for 8 hours. By the tenth week I woke up with incredible amounts of energy and was able to last the day without the constant state of fatigue. Now I cant sleep well without it. Even goes on vacation with me. Also, like Brick mentioned get the SoClean machine. Best investment I made, for effortless sanitizing of my mask, hose, cpap machine, even the water tank. Hope you don’t give up and decide that it’s too much work. Take your time, have patience and invest in yourself. Good luck brother!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 17, 2020)

As the guys said it can be life changing.
No more driving off the side of the road for me.

Some tips:
I went through every type of mask and the only one ive been using the last few years is the airfit p10, by far the most comfortable and least obtrusive mask there is, and I used to be a mouth sleeper

https://www.resmed.com/en-us/sleep-...nea-full-products-list/cpap-masks/airfit-p10/

Sit in a recliner during the day and wear the mask and use the machine as long as you can. Do this every day longer and longer so you get used to it quicker.
Many, like me, tried to sleep right off the bat with it and ripped it off and didnt try for another year.

What is your apnea score or whatever its called?
I stop breathing every 30 seconds.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

I have no idea yet waiting on my primary to receive the test results to get the machine I just did this last night. When I came in they told me if I test positive they will have me come in again and spend the night with the mask and machine 1 hour after I fell asleep they woke me up gave me a mask and said you have it really bad sleep with this and you won’t have to come back again. In the morning they also told me it’s horrible but did not mention any scores or results I didn’t even ask wanted to get out shower the shit off of me and get to work. I have a big ass head lol I hope these masks work they gave me a mask already will try to post a pic they said I need mouth and nose. 




Rhino99 said:


> As the guys said it can be life changing.
> No more driving off the side of the road for me.
> 
> Some tips:
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

This the one they gave me this morning


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Lol my wife beats me at night sometimes she said now way the machine will be more annoying then me with out it. 





Patriot1405 said:


> I’m 56 and my wife used to push me awake at night because I would stop breathing. Last year I finally had the sleep test and was diagnosed with OSA. Got the cpap machine and my sleep and energy levels have increased tremendously. Like Brick said it takes awhile to get used to it. For me it took 6 weeks. By the 6th week I was able to tolerate it for 8 hours. By the tenth week I woke up with incredible amounts of energy and was able to last the day without the constant state of fatigue. Now I cant sleep well without it. Even goes on vacation with me. Also, like Brick mentioned get the SoClean machine. Best investment I made, for effortless sanitizing of my mask, hose, cpap machine, even the water tank. Hope you don’t give up and decide that it’s too much work. Take your time, have patience and invest in yourself. Good luck brother!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 17, 2020)

The machine isnt loud at all.
The thing about the mouth and nose mask is it may not get a good seal which means leakage which means it wont work and also be very loud.
The only way to know is to try it and see, if not there's other options.

Keep us posted


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

For sure thanks appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Stevenwithaph (Feb 17, 2020)

If it improves the quality of sleep you’re getting, absolutely. I have several clients on CPAP that couldn’t live without it and are making tremendous progress in the gym.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 17, 2020)

I took a home sleep test from 1800cpap. no insurance so this was the most economical option. Just got my results back today, had an AHI of 34 per hour and low oxygen level of 79% excited to get a machine and hopefully start getting some quality sleep and not doze off whenever I try to read or watch tv. Just trying to decide on a mask. Thinking a nasal pillow mask like the airfit p30i, having the tubing come in at the top instead of in front of your face sounds much more comfortable.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 17, 2020)

Know what you mean man... took most of the day off today cause have been working too much went to get a haircut dozed off 3 times came home fell asleep just woke up from a nap usually I never have time to nap maybe here and there on a weekend I’m excited as well to get this shit maybe will get a good nights sleep for the first time since I can remember. Luckily I have insurance so will be cost efficient but I pay up the ass for insurance so either way it’s expensive


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 19, 2020)

*Brock* - 34 is on the upper end of moderate to severe. I"m sorry to hear that bro. Glad you're getting started.

*OP* - Would be insterested to know what your AHI (Apnea/Hypopnea Index AKA the number of times your breathing is interrupted each our is) based on your study. When you get your CPAP, it'll tell you nightliy what it is. The goal is to get it under 1... and it's achievable.
*

Long Windedness*
(See what I did there?)

My AHI from my study was 44. As I mentioned in my intro thread, part of it was fatness and the other part was small windpipe. As you get bigger (fatter or muscle) on your neck, it will make it harder to sleep. The CPAP WILL make all the difference in the world. I can't sleep without mine now. Masks make a major difference too. At first I had a nasal mask... and I hated it (but it made cool sounds when I tried to talk). You have to sort of train yourself to keep your tongue on the roof of your mouth when you used them. I've now used my machine for 3 years.

I found that full face masks work best for me. I use the Airfit F20 (I see that bove) and absolutely love it. They just came out with an F30 that I was considering, but again, it barely covers your nose. I want the whole damned thing.
*

Resources that have helped me

*http://www.apneaboard.com/forums/ - The Apnea Board. Much like this, you have everything from vets of 20+ years that have used every version of the CPAP ever... to folks that are just now considering sleep studies. They have comparisons on mask reviews, machines, and instructions on cleaning and operating machines. A big thing I've found is tracking my own sleep and adjusting my settings to fit me. I travel all over the world and can't have a constant doctor... so having someone constantly tweak and change my settings isn't possible. The board here gives instructions on the pros/cons of changing your settings and managing your treatment. Which brings me to...

https://sleepyhead.jedimark.net/ - Sleepyhead - Which is the CPAP card reader. My mac has a built in card reader... and if your computer doesn't have one, you can get one from amazon. The machine will only tell you your AHI. If you install sleepyhead on your computer and plug your card in it will tell you VOLUMES of information. It will make graphs of every time you snored, stopped breathing, etc etc etc. It'll show you what your pressure was throughout the night (assuming you have an APAP or BiPAP where your pressure is adaptive) and it will really help you manage your therapy better. If you have a doctor you're going to, you can view this data to be more informed on what you're talking about. (I'm seeing now that the developer has stopped updating, but you should be able to get the software there still).

https://www.remzzzs.com/ - RemZZZ's mask liners. EVERYTHING is about air pressure. If you don't get the right seal on your face, it'll affect the pressure being pushed into your lungs. You'll get everything from insufficient air to too much air to noise. Face shape, facial hair, prescribed pressure, and more play a factor on the type of seal. I've found that I have to have a mask liner. It's basically... tshirt material they've cut a hole in to fit the mask type. But it, again, made everything just perfect. When I don't use my liner, I can feel/hear the leaks and I don't get the air that I need. Dudes with facial hair... I say it's almost a requirement.


I went on a bit of a rant here, but this is something I"m (oddly) passionate about. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 19, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Brock* - 34 is on the upper end of moderate to severe. I"m sorry to hear that bro. Glad you're getting started.
> 
> *OP* - Would be insterested to know what your AHI (Apnea/Hypopnea Index AKA the number of times your breathing is interrupted each our is) based on your study. When you get your CPAP, it'll tell you nightliy what it is. The goal is to get it under 1... and it's achievable.
> *
> ...




thank you appreciate the rant lol once I get my numbers I’ll let you know. Now I’m having an issue with a nasal passage my left side is stuffed all the time constantly going to have to get that checked out as well it’s annoying.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 19, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> thank you appreciate the rant lol once I get my numbers I’ll let you know. Now I’m having an issue with a nasal passage my left side is stuffed all the time constantly going to have to get that checked out as well it’s annoying.



for sure. I had a bit of that and it was allergies. Little nasal steroid and cleared it up. Good luck man


----------



## bigdog (Feb 20, 2020)

I have apnea and use my cpap nightly.   I know when I first got on it my life changed fast and I felt phenominal! My wife used to wake me up when I wasn't breathing while sleeping so I went took the study. I was shocked at the amount of time I would skip breathing during the night..


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

I had a tooth removed in the back of my mouth last week. They put me totally under because it was cracked. Anyway he said I have the worst sleep apnea he had ever seen! Said my oxygen level would go to 10%. Making a appointment to get checked out.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 22, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> I had a tooth removed in the back of my mouth last week. They put me totally under because it was cracked. Anyway he said I have the worst sleep apnea he had ever seen! Said my oxygen level would go to 10%. Making a appointment to get checked out.



yikes. Get a sleep study done dude. Would be interested in hearing the results.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> yikes. Get a sleep study done dude. Would be interested in hearing the results.


As soon as I get the results I will post.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 22, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> As soon as I get the results I will post.



More importantly,
If your avatar is a home made pic we will need to see more. asap.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 23, 2020)

Just a note that like asthma sufferers, individuals with apnea, especially those that use a CPAP/APAP are in the high risk category for COVID-19.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Just a note that like asthma sufferers, individuals with apnea, especially those that use a CPAP/APAP are in the high risk category for COVID-19.



Data used to determine this is from the health conditions of those fatalities from covid 19 at this point. It should be noted that there is a much higher rate of coexisting disease in CPAP users than there are otherwise healthy CPAP users.  For example, I use a CPAP but the only other things I have going on is elevated BP which is being treated and low T, neither which are a concern with the virus.  This is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 23, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Data used to determine this is from the health conditions of those fatalities from covid 19 at this point. It should be noted that there is a much higher rate of coexisting disease in CPAP users than there are otherwise healthy CPAP users.  For example, I use a CPAP but the only other things I have going on is elevated BP which is being treated and low T, neither which are a concern with the virus.  This is the exception, not the rule.



your point is well taken -

the presence of the CPAP itself, _generally speaking_, is an indicator of other health problems that may or may not be know. Most commonly being an unhealthy weight and anatomical abnormalities as part of the respiratory system. 

having a CPAP does exacerbate conditions which may not have been serious. In my case, asthma was never an issue until I started using a CPAP. With the volume of air being pushed into my lungs each night, it’s now a concern for me which requires inhalers - which ups my risk factor. 

Could you clarify which you’re noting is the exception? That CPAP users are at higher risk or that your lack of having other conditions is the exception?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 24, 2020)

The lack of other conditions is the exception.  A healthy athlete who uses a CPAP as a result of neck size only doesn't have nearly the risk from the virus as the obese smoker for example, or in your case, the asthmatic on a CPAP.  Obviously the more comorbidity a person has the greater one's risk with respect to certain other illnesses.  

The number of obese unhealthy CPAP users far exceeds the fit individual with a large neck from training.  

Hope that answers your question.  If you can go hard in the gym, cardio for an hour, no major illnesses, and you use a CPAP, you are the exception not the rule. I manage airways for a living and deal with the unhealthy and obese and OSA on the daily.

And it all becomes a mute point if you get sick enough from this that you buy a tube and a blower.  It's my understanding from other health care providers that once these people get intubated and placed on the ventilator it's pretty much game over.  They're having a hard time getting these people off the vent and extubated, and that's always the difficult part of that whole process.  Just what I've heard from peers.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 24, 2020)

Is it true that a CPAP can cause sinus problems?  One of my friends, who suffers from allergies like I do, swears that his CPAP caused him to have more sinus infections.  He was actually making A LOT of money at the time and literally used a new mask and hose every night to no avail.  The theory was that the CPAP pushed the mucus into the deep crevices of his sinus cavities, thereby causing more sinus infections.

I was just wondering if anyone else on a CPAP noticed such an issue?  I know my uncle swears by his, but he is an uncle by marriage, not by blood...  He also doesn't have bad allergies like I do.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 24, 2020)

Not that I've noticed and I have had chronic rhinitis, sinus issues for years before I used  CPAP.  

Changing or cleaning  hose and mask doesn't do much good if the machine and humidifier aren't getting cleaned.  There are products (So Clean for example) that clean the entire machine as well as hose and mask.

Also, use a humidifier on your machine is important.  Dry cool air from not using a humidifier can contribute to sinus issues.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 25, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> The lack of other conditions is the exception.  A healthy athlete who uses a CPAP as a result of neck size only doesn't have nearly the risk from the virus as the obese smoker for example, or in your case, the asthmatic on a CPAP.  Obviously the more comorbidity a person has the greater one's risk with respect to certain other illnesses.
> 
> The number of obese unhealthy CPAP users far exceeds the fit individual with a large neck from training.
> 
> ...



We are of the same understanding re: most folks have other underlying conditions. Just making sure I understood your previous post correctly. 

that being said, I still feel strongly that anyone using a CPAP be aware that they may be in a higher risk category, because there may be other conditions in play... just as a precaution.  




BRICKS said:


> Not that I've noticed and I have had chronic rhinitis, sinus issues for years before I used  CPAP.
> 
> Changing or cleaning  hose and mask doesn't do much good if the machine and humidifier aren't getting cleaned.  There are products (So Clean for example) that clean the entire machine as well as hose and mask.
> 
> Also, use a humidifier on your machine is important.  Dry cool air from not using a humidifier can contribute to sinus issues.



agreed on all counts. 

I will note, though, that while I knew I had allergies - I didn’t know had asthma. My father had it severely as a kid - but I never knew I really had it until I first received my CPAP. The amount of air volume pushed into me really woke something up. went to an allergy and respiratory specialist after 3 weeks of being unable to shake the cough - had the xrays done - etc etc - and learned a great deal. 

so while someone like you may be aware of your chronic rhinitis, there may be underlying undiagnosed pathology in play that could be triggered my the use of a CPAP, for a new user anyway - or at least in my case. 

further to your point and CPAs question though - If this is a not a new user, then there’s probably some cleaning that needs to be done on the machine and it’s components.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 3, 2020)

So - after four point five years of no real issues - I tore my hose. (I think one of us stepped on it.) a replacement was only 25 bucks (including a pack of filters)... overnight shipping was like 100. 

i duct taped that sucker to get me through but the ridges in the hose along with the level of pressure make it tough to get a right seal — so lots of annoying air escaping and related whistling sounds. 

psa: don’t tear your hose


----------

